# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Erdomed  opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Erdomed
czy ktoś był poddany leczeniu tym lekiem?? jakie jest jego działanie ??

----------


## aros5

Wskazania: Leczenie ostrych i przewlekłych chorób górnych dróg oddechowych, oskrzeli i płuc połączonych z nieprawidłowym wydzielaniem i transportem wydzieliny śluzowej. Leczenie zapobiegawcze sezonowych zaostrzeń przewlekłego zapalenia oskrzeli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Erdomed
> czy ktoś był poddany leczeniu tym lekiem?? jakie jest jego działanie ??


Po dwóch tabletkach erdomedu dostałam tak bolesnej i swędzącej pokrzywki na 50% ciała że wyłam z bólu. Moja koleżanka natomiast miała okropne zaparcia i boleści brzucha. Mój lekarz rodzinny (do którego poszłam później ze skargą na erdomed <który z resztą przepisał mi inny lekarz>) powiedział że skutki uboczne zażywania tego leku odczuwa 80% osób. Absolutnie nie polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja po tym leku mam takie ataki kaszlu, ze mam problem ze zlapaniem oddechu, o wymiotach nie wspomne. Zdazylam wziasc tylko 3 tabletki. Zdecydowanie nie dla mnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Erdomed jest lekiem który powinno się nie brać później niż po 18! I tym bardziej 3 dawki to za dużo ! 2x dziennie do 18 i wszystko !
Mi absolutnie pomógł, wykrztuszanie i cała reszta okay. Po prostu trzeba stosować z zaleceniem lekarza a nie po swojemu, lub jak jest w ulotce ! A wy to byście mieli efekty od razu -.-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pierwszy dzień brania leku i ok, a  na drugi dzień myślałem, że się przekręce,tak mnie bolal żołądek, że dopiero nospa forte pomogła po dwóch godzinach ostego bólu.Odradzam!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pleciecie bzdury, ERDOMED to najlepszy lek na kaszel jaki brałam. Leczę sie ja i cała moja Rodzina, problem tylko, że trzeba iść do lekarza po receptę, polecam ten lek.

----------


## goya80

Lek bierze syn mój 4 letni. Zalogowałam się po to,żeby o nim poczytać, pediatra przepisała go pierwszy raz zamiast mucosolvanu. 
Mucosolvan faktycznie trochę słaby, to może i lepsze, ładnie się odrywa wszstko po nim, ale młody skarży się na ból brzucha od  trzech dni, pierwszy raz w życiu. teraz już zgłupiałam,czy to skutek uboczny? Prawdopodobnie. Póki co jeszcze jutro bierze i koniec.
My mamy zawiesinę.
Gdyby  nie ten ból, pewnie bym się przekonała, bo efekt lepszy...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja 3 letnia córka miała przepisamy ten lek przy mocnym, mokrym kaszlu.
Jakoś nie zauważyłam skutków ubocznych o których piszecie. Syrop jej smakował, choć musiała go popić sokiem bądź herbatą.
Ale po 3-4 dniach po kaszlu nie było śladu. Polecam

----------


## aniusial79

Zaczęłam brać...bo kaszel mnie zamęczy :/ Nic więcej mi nie dolega, tylko ten kaszel, taki uporczywy...mam nadzieję, że pomoże  :Smile:  A co do skutków ubocznych, może powodować je każdy lek. To nie cukierki, tylko leki, coś za coś...czasami tak jest. 
Ps. Post wyzej napisany 07.11.2012 hmmm Ktoś z przyszłosci..??  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

super lek mój syn co roku ma problemy z kaszlem i po długim leczeniu lekarz przepisał ten lek pomógł na drugi dzień jest super polecam////

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uważam że lek jest super.Bardzo pomaga przy problemach z flegmą.Bardzo rozrzedza wydzielinę.Stosuje się dwa razy dziennie i to do czasu ustąpienia problemu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po zabiegu nacięcia błony bębenka gdyż katar zablokował mi uszy i nie słyszałam, lekarz przepisał mi Erdomed po raz drugi. Przed zabiegiem brałam go z nadzieją że katar się rozrzedzi i obejdzie się bez zabiegu niestety nie pomógł teraz po zabiegu biorę go po to aby sytuacja się nie powtórzyła zapobiegawczo aby katar nie dostał się do uszu biorę2 razy dziennie nie odczułam żadnych skutków ubocznych i na razie mam neutralne zdanie na jego temat.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zażywam od 3 dni, bo mam problem ze spływającą wydzieliną /ciągle połykam spływającą w gardle wydzielinę/ póki co czuję że jest rzadsza i nie mam żadnych efektów ubocznych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

być może to przyszłość

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

albo i nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uważajcie z tym cholerstwem na nerki!
MOże na odkrztuszanie jest dobry(chociaż miałam zawiechy tzw. chwilowe bezdechy ale skutkiem ubocznym było bieganie z moczem o zapachu amoniaku co pół godziny sine balkony pod oczami i cholerny ból dolnej partii pleców

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tyle, różnych leków na odksztuszanie, po co katować się właśnie tym, skoro ma tyle skótków ubocznych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Większość leków na odksztuszanie, może powodowac bóle, jeżeli rozrzedzają wydzieline to i w żołądku równierz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdyby nie był idealny wątek by nie powstał. Moim zdaniem na średnie działa. Na dniach przebyłem ostre zapalenie górnych dróg oddechowych, oczywiście dostałem antybiotyk plus coś wykrztuśnego. Standardowo zawsze ACC bo rewelacyjnie wszystko "rozpuszcza" i organizm wykrztusza. Tym razem dostałem coś innego i był to Erdomed. 
Poddaje wątpliwości jego rewelacyjne działanie. Ale skoro tak mocno uczula bo do 80% przypadków i jakieś jeszcze inne skutki uboczne to wole sam sobie brać dobry, skuteczny i niezawodny ACC. 

Na mój gust erdomed ma słabsze i powolne działanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dostałam ten  lek  wczoraj   z  antybiotykiem ale  nie  mogłam  go wziąć  wieczorem.DZiś  postanowiłam poczytać w necie  ponieważ  po przeczytaniu ulotki trochę  się  przeraziłam.
Ja  choruję  na  epilepsję  i biorę  codziennie   sporo leków (5)  oprócz tego  mam  nadciśnienie  wykryte przez  lekarzy   niedawno  biorę  4  leki.Więc  gdy  przepisał  na  zapalenie  oskrzeli  antybiotyk i cos osłonowego to ok,ale ten erdomed   mnie  przeraził .Chyba  go  wyrzucę.Lekarz  rodzinny  widzi w  kompie  na  co choruję i jakie leki biorę powinien  raczej   osłaniać   moją   wątrobę   a  nie  ten  uczulający lek u 80%  pacjentów   biorących  erdomed.
NIe  biorę
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten lek to jest czysta chemia    3x E to muszą być skutki uboczne na jedno pomogą na drugie szkodzą .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę ten lek i jest tragedia mam ataki kaszlu, wymioty, nie polece go nikomu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie na całym ciele pojawiła się wysypka. Nigdy wcześniej nic mnie tak nie uczuliło. Również nie polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli wydzielina jest biała, czy w dalszym ciagu powinnam zażywać Edomed.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Biorę ten lek i jest tragedia mam ataki kaszlu, wymioty, nie polece go nikomu!


ja to samo całą noc nie spałem, tak mnie kaszel męczy,a miałem lekki kaszel to te dziadostwo tak mnie załatwiło. Zaraz wypluje płuca. Tyko 2 tabletki wziąłem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

masakra mialam lekki kaszel oskrzelowy a teraz aż się dusze po nim

----------


## madzia88

JESTEM CAŁA W WSYPCE !! SWĘDZI STRASZNIE!!
Do tych co mieli wysypke , takie plamy swędzące może ktoś coś poradzi jak sie tego pozbyć w miare szybko? 
Bo sie nieda wytrzymać , zaraz śmigam na pogotowie bo i na oku mam i coraz gorzej. Cała skóra rozpalona . Kaszel dużo gorszy niż był! Nie polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie było ok. Co prawda na samym początku rzeczywiście szczególnie nad ranem miałam bardziej wysuszone gardło i męczył mnie kaszel- ale brałam też inne leki + płukałam gardło. W 4 dniu brania leku kaszel zniknął, więc już odstawiłam. Choć o wiele bardziej wolę leki typu ACC niż wykrztuśne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lek jest skuteczny, ale jak każdy ma skutki uboczne. należy brać z rana jedną tabletkę - koło 08:00 i drugą max do 14:00 (dla tych którzy wcześniej chodzą spać). Inaczej w nocy będziecie was dusił mokry kaszel. Lek rozrzedza wydzielinę i powoduje jej odklejanie, logicznym jest więc fakt że nie można leku zażyć i położyć się. 

Przed zażyciem kapsułki należy coś zjeść. Wtedy nie będzie bólów żołądka. 

Osoby które są uczulone na jakikolwiek składnik leku nie powinny go zażywać. Przed zażyciem czegokolwiek najpierw należy bardzo uważnie przeczytać skład lekarstwa. Jeżeli widzimy jakąkolwiek substancję na którą jesteśmy uczuleni to nie powinniśmy go zażywać. Jeżeli to zrobimy to reakcje uczuleniowe takie jak wysypka czy nudności są gwarantowane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tyle co o nim wiem to ze na receptę i cholernie drogi... 31,50zl dalam. 
Drugą tablete łyknęłam właśnie. Ciężko mi sie oddycha...
W zeszłym roku miałam zapalenie płuc o ktorym nie wiedziałam wyszlo na rtg
Teraz chucham na zimne. A lekarze w pl. To ... Dostac sie do lekarza graniczy z cudem.
A gdy sie juz dostaniesz to ... Ech szkoda liter. Krwotok z nosa, to ich opinia ze 
Nie leci pani non stop to jest ok. Nie ważne ze chwile przed udalo mi sie zatamować krwotok
7min jak nie lepiej siedziałam i leciało jak z cebra. L4 na jeden dzień ciężko im 
Wystawić... Każą sie z domu nie ruszac 2 tygodnie... Nawet z psem. To tyle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zażyłem 2 tabletki jedną rano i jedną do 16:00 zaraz chyba wypluję płuca co to za badziewie!!!!! nie śpię już całą noc

----------


## Calm

Ludzie - jeśli czytacie to forum i targają Wami wątpliwości -> SPOKOJNIE!
Ludzie są wrażliwi, panikują, oczekują, że lek będzie jak cukierek, działający od razu i x generacji, gdzie nie czuć zażywania, jasne. Pomaga na odkrztuszanie, działa, jest dobry.
1) mówcie lekarzowi o wszystkich aktualnie przyjmowanych lekach
2) mówcie lekarzowi o ew. alergiach i nietolerancji
3) przyjmujcie na pełny żołądek, pijcie bardzo dużo ciepłych płynów
4) ZACHOWUJCIE SIĘ JAK DOROŚLI I NIE PANIKUJCIE. Jakby to powodowało zgony to by nie było tego w obiegu. 
Nim ten lek wpadł  mój żołądek można było się przestraszyć opiniami, dajcie spokój, niebranie tego może spowodować gorsze konsekwencje!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Choruję na zatoki i biorę antybiotyk i erdomed  jak dla mnie super.Wiek 58l.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

lek spowodował u mnie 2  wizyty na SORze z powodu ogromnego bólu żołądka
od tego czasu dokładnie 3 lata minęły i mam nadkwasotę i potężne problemy z żołądkiem
oby chociaż kogoś ten wpis uratował przed tym lekiem 
syf jakich mało, nadaje się do uwagi lub innego programu 
 :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wspaniały lek na kaszel, szczególnie jak spływają  brudy z zatok. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie bójcie się  brania tego  leku , szczególnie jak zaleci lekarz. Mnie pomógł, żołądek nie wysiadł mimo, że jest bardzo delikatny i, leczę się na niego  i brałam go przy antybiotykach. Mam 73 lata

----------


## Nie zarejabcestrowany

> Lek bierze syn mój 4 letni. Zalogowałam się po to,żeby o nim poczytać, pediatra przepisała go pierwszy raz zamiast mucosolvanu. 
> Mucosolvan faktycznie trochę słaby, to może i lepsze, ładnie się odrywa wszstko po nim, ale młody skarży się na ból brzucha od  trzech dni, pierwszy raz w życiu. teraz już zgłupiałam,czy to skutek uboczny? Prawdopodobnie. Póki co jeszcze jutro bierze i koniec.
> My mamy zawiesinę.
> Gdyby  nie ten ból, pewnie bym się przekonała, bo efekt lepszy...
> 
> Pozdrawiam


 Ludzie, czytajcie ulotki załączane do leków!!! Tego leku nie wolno podawać dzieciom poniżej 12. roku życia. Ponadto w długiej liście działań ubocznych stosowania tego leku na pierwszym miejscu  wpisano bóle żołądka!!!! Kobieto, czytaj ulotki załączone do leków, które podajesz swojemu dziecku, jeśli nie chcesz go skrzywdzić lub uśmiercić!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ludzie, czytajcie ulotki załączane do leków!!! Tego leku nie wolno podawać dzieciom poniżej 12. roku życia. Ponadto w długiej liście działań ubocznych stosowania tego leku na pierwszym miejscu  wpisano bóle żołądka!!!! Kobieto, czytaj ulotki załączone do leków, które podajesz swojemu dziecku, jeśli nie chcesz go skrzywdzić lub uśmiercić!!!


NO Wlaśnie czytajcie ulotki!! u dzieci ponizej 2 roku zycia nie stosuje sie tego leku
aktualizacja ulotki w 2014

----------


## Wiki4

> Jestem po zabiegu nacięcia błony bębenka gdyż katar zablokował mi uszy i nie słyszałam, lekarz przepisał mi Erdomed po raz drugi. Przed zabiegiem brałam go z nadzieją że katar się rozrzedzi i obejdzie się bez zabiegu niestety nie pomógł teraz po zabiegu biorę go po to aby sytuacja się nie powtórzyła zapobiegawczo aby katar nie dostał się do uszu biorę2 razy dziennie nie odczułam żadnych skutków ubocznych i na razie mam neutralne zdanie na jego temat.


Najlepiej nasączyć gazę lub coś co nie wpadnie dalej ,może być amol lub coś wygrzewającego ucho od środka,może też być owinięty czosnek ,ale czosnek to bardziej na bolące ucho.

----------


## ciap

> Najlepiej nasączyć gazę lub coś co nie wpadnie dalej ,może być amol lub coś wygrzewającego ucho od środka,może też być owinięty czosnek ,ale czosnek to bardziej na bolące ucho.


Można też nasmarować wywarem z kurzej łapki i odprawić 20 zdrowasiek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też to dziadostwo zażywałem i żadnej poprawy( jestem po zapaleniu płuc). Kupiłem syrop Fosidal ( ma dobre opinie) i jak na razie jest dużo lepiej.Ale leczenie kaszlu to długotrwały proces...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przez ile dni bierze się to lekarstwo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytam te opinie i aż nie chce mi się wierzyć, bo u swojej córki (obecnie 6 lat), gdy tylko dopada ją kaszel (przeważnie najpierw suchy i męczący, tak że w nocy nawet ją budzi) zawsze nasza Pani pediatra przepisuje właśnie Erdomed, 2 x 2,5 ml (2 dawka najpóźniej o 17.00). I działa super, zwykle po 1-2 dniach jest znaczna poprawa, kaszel się odrywa i w 4 dniu już go nie ma. Nigdy się na nim nie zawiedliśmy. Brzuszek nigdy jej po nim nie bolał.

----------


## Kasia78

Witam, ja brałam Erdomedr dwa razy i dwa razy doprowadził u mnie do takiego kaszlu że przez kolejne dni  spałam na siedząco . ZA pieszym razem ERDOMETR  doprowadził do przewlekłego kaszlu oskrzelowego który leczyłam 3 miesiące, a teraz po zażyciu tego badziewia  dostałam ostrego zapalenia oskrzeli i znowu wylądowałam  na sorze .Wrzycu po żadnym leku mój stan się tak nie pogorszył jak po Erdomedr. Na lek reaguje pogorszeniem stanu zdrowia. Kaszel zamiast ma mi ustępować wzmaga się i jest uciążliwy tj. Kaszle bez przerwy dzień i noc . Ja tego leku nie polecam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie dziala pozytywnie oczywiscie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uważajcie z tym cholerstwem na nerki!
> MOże na odkrztuszanie jest dobry(chociaż miałam zawiechy tzw. chwilowe bezdechy ale skutkiem ubocznym było bieganie z moczem o zapachu amoniaku co pół godziny sine balkony pod oczami i cholerny ból dolnej partii pleców


U mnie to samo tylko po 4 dniach zażywania doszła jeszcze potężna gorączka przez ten lęk czułem się jeszcze gorzej pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zalogowana

Podałam erdomed w zawiesinie 8 latkowi.Po drugiej dawcę leku (5ml) pojawił się bardzo nasilony
kaszel,  ból głowy  brzucha wymioty i masakryczna wysypka na całym ciele obrzęk powiek.Dramat!!!
Przestrzegam wszystkivh!Moim zdaniem powinno to być wycofane z rynku! Zdumiewające jak taki lek 
Przeszedł badania dopuszczające go do sprzedaży jeśli ma takie skutki uboczne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje bliźniaki ( 4 lata) od ponad miesiąca męczył mokry kaszel, dzień-noc bezustannie, żadne syropy nie działały dopiero dr przepisał nam erdomed i po dwóch dniach jest mega poprawa.Kaszlu prawie wogole nie ma, mają tylko charakterystyczną chrypkę i pochrząkują ale ma to minąć lada dzień. Póki co brak jakichkolwiek efektów ubocznych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja rowniez mialam duszace ataki kaszlu po nim, nie moglam zlapac oddechu, lepiej sie czulam jak go nie bralam.Chyba nie polecam.Gdybym weszla na to forum nigdy bym go nie kupila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po każdej tabletce a brałam 3 x 1 dziennie , za każdym razem po ok godzinie ,  koszmarne bóle tyłu  głowy oraz na skroniach + pulsujące żyły , że aż oko skacze , zesztywniały język i  suchość w gardle,  worki pod oczami  u męża inaczej głowa ok ale ból brzucha  rozwolnienie po każdej tabletce. Nie wezmę tego do ust nigdy więcej . Nie polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

lek jest super To slogan tylko i wyłącznie małolatów lub zachwalający swój produkt farmaceutów. Każdy może na lek reagować inaczej ale nie super. To tak jakby ucięli palec i zatamowali krew a pacjent mówi super , że nie leci krew.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Super, jeśli bierzemy 2xdziennie i nie na wieczór. Leczyłam nim całą rodzinę podczas covidu. I młodsze i starsze osoby. Rewelacja.

----------

